# Easy magnet DIY



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Cheap wood crafts, awesome designs from Michael's crafts









Add magnets with hot glue. I bought my magnet roll from hobby lobby, I'm sure you can get some from Michaels as well









Bam! Cool magnets


----------



## Scary Papa (Jan 31, 2012)

Hey "Patch", very cool idea


----------

